# For dreariness nothing could surpass ...



## mantissa

Buna tuturor!

Cine imi sugereaza cum se traduce urmatoarea fraza: "  FOR dreariness nothing could surpass a prospect in the outskirts of a certain town and military station,many miles north of Weatherbury, at a later hour on this same snowy evening—if that may be called a prospect of which the chief constituent was darkness." 
Pe mine ma deruteaza prima parte a frazei in special: "For dreariness nothing could surpass: ... stiu sensul cuvintelor, dar nu prind deloc logica frazei..

Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## jazyk

Nimic nu putea fi/nu ar putea să fie mai dreary.


----------



## xqby

mantissa said:


> Pe mine ma deruteaza prima parte a frazei in special: "For dreariness nothing could surpass: ... stiu sensul cuvintelor, dar nu prind deloc logica frazei..


 
A more modern and understandable phrasing is something like:
"Nothing could be more dreary than..."


----------



## mantissa

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------

